# Wanna peek in my drawers?



## jetjet (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Specktrettes, I thought I'd share my stash with you all
  	Now my collection is small by specktra standards, maybe we'll call it well edited? that'll make a nice euphemism eh? 
  	My walk in wardrobe has a bench, and on it sits two acrylic drawers




  	On top are my brushes (real techniques, eco tools and mufe), guerlain balls, skincare stuff (Caudali[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]e, Aesop, MAC), perfumes (l'occitane, Dior, and misc samples), cotton pads in a champange glass and an itty bitty bin[/FONT]  	 
  	Want to see inside?



  	Eye stuff 





  	Eyehadows




  	Face stuff (primer, concealers, powders, foundations, blot papers)




  	Blushes and highlighters




  	Lip glosses, balms, stains




  	Lipsticks




  	Nail stuff and hair stuff

  	The last drawer is jewellery which I won't bore you with 


  	Thanks for looking


----------



## Cara (Mar 24, 2013)

Great piccies, I love acrylic drawers!!  I have an acrylic drawer set too... but it does get fingerprints all over ALL the time! 
  	x


----------



## JulieDiva (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous set up.  You have a really nice stash.


----------



## Honi (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice setup, I need some acrylic drawers myself but ordering from Muji is a pain. Theyre always out of stock when i want to order them lol


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, amazing stash! I adore your blushes & highlighters


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice collection, enjoy it..


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice collection and I love the acriyic drawers, too!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice stash!


----------



## Impianti (Aug 21, 2014)

Love your acrylic drawers!


----------



## flowerflower (Aug 25, 2014)

Great drawers.


----------



## AnnieZM (Aug 31, 2014)

Neat drawers and a nice size collection.


----------

